# Can't wait till June



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm taking a week and a half of leave in June and I am going to buy a couple of Walthers. I have one question before I call the local gunstore back home and have em order me the guns. Can I still get a new P99 AS in 9mm that is a generation 1? I don't like the looks of the second generation p99's. Also an idea of a reasonable price. They are going to give me a substantial military discount. I don't care about the color of either slide or frame.


----------



## RickJZ (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, you can still get a brand new first generation P99. Earl has them www.carlwalther.com


----------



## LtM3 (Mar 27, 2007)

Like you I wanted a 1st generation p99, but unfortunately they stopped manufacturing them in 04', so I settled for one of the newer ones. You'll probably have trouble finding a new one, but every once in a while I run into one of those older p99's at used gun stores and such. But from what I hear the newer p99's are identical in their performance to the older ones, they just differ in aesthetics. And if you could get one for under $600 I'd say your getting a good deal.


----------

